# Hey!



## LiL_sHoRtY (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! Well, first of all, let me tell you a little bit about myself. I love to write . I realized this when I was in the sixth grade! I wrote short stories (but of course they weren't good stories lol ). Now, knowing more words and knowing how to use dialogue and all that good stuff, I'm writing longer stories. Right now I'm working on TWO stories lol. One's a horror one (with true events that is) and a love/comedy one (well, more love than comedy. I'm not that good at comedy because I'm not that funny lol ). I'm looking forward to having my work critiqued because I realy need to know what people really think about them Well, that's all...I guess haha! Well, thanks for letting me join!!!!

LiL_sHoRtY


----------



## luci.in.the.sky (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## FylgiaOnca (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome from a newbie!  Enjoy it here


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello there and welcome to WF!  Have a look around and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Lethlyn (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome! Hope you like it here and find us helpful!


----------



## Nickie (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## LiL_sHoRtY (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for welcoming me, guys! I really can't wait for this wonderful journey!!! I can't wait for you guys to critique my work!!!


----------



## Ungood (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.

I hope you find the reviews and critiques you seek.


----------



## Shinn (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Fiel (Jan 13, 2009)

I welcome thee as well...:razz:


----------



## Hawke (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the community, Lil Shorty. About critiquing. Keep in mind the unspoken rule around here ("Critique and you shall be critiqued" or something along those lines) and you'll do just fine.


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Tatiiii (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome! And good luck with the stories


----------



## flashgordon (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Lil Shorty, glad to have you with us. This place is addicting...


----------



## Industrial (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Hopefully one day you can be my lil shorty assuming you are female or post-op male.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't worry about it, Shorty, I think humor is one of the hardest things to write but well worth the practice. When you actually hit it right and the piece makes people laugh (and you actually INTENDED for them to laugh) there's no better feeling! 

Welcome to the forums.


----------

